# UK citizen getting paid by US company



## calamucho (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, 

I am a UK designer just about to go freelance. I will be freelancing for various companies in the UK which is fine and provides me with no problems, as I just register as my own ltd company to pay tax effectively.

I have made connections with a few companies in San Francisco which would like me to do some work for them. These are small companies and do not have offices overseas and are only local USA companies.

1. Can they pay me normally for my services into my business account in $ (dollers), and I pay UK tax as normal.

2. There maybe situations where I would have to go over there to be in their studio and be required for meetings etc.

Can I just go on my usual tourist visa 90 days, work with them and they just pay my business as they would If I was just working from my home in UK. 



I have read a couple of things where I would have to register as a 'business consultant' I believe this is different to a self employed or ltd company.

Would i have to pay any US tax, as I would be paid by a US company and staying there (even though its temporary)

Obviously I would be paying no US insurance fees etc so this may stop me working in their space and using their facilities.

This seems all ok with me as I am not seeking permanent residence. But I feel like I am cheating some how and definitely do not want to work illegally in a country that I would like to live in, in the future.

Appreciate any help

thanks


----------



## peopleperson (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello Calamucho,

Im in the same situation, don't know if you've seen responses to my post. Working remotely would maybe be ok. Going over for short periods for meetings on a tourist visa would not be possible. As a tourist your expected to be visiting to see the country, tasting the food etc... not working and earning money - others on this forum may correct me here.

Where did you find information about registering as a business consultant?

Thanks,


----------



## calamucho (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for the late reply, and thanks for yours.

I thought i would be able to do it as I would be earning money for my UK business. But it looks unlikely now.

I heard about the business consultant thing through one of the companies I ma in contact with and are interested in my work. But I really dont know much about it and am struggling to find info specific to my situation.

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

calamucho said:


> I heard about the business consultant thing through one of the companies I ma in contact with and are interested in my work. But I really dont know much about it and am struggling to find info specific to my situation.


I suspect you'd have to be registered in the UK as a business consultant - I don't think it's a registration in the US. And to do work for a US company, you'd normally have a regular contract for your services and bill them like you would any of your UK customers. 

AFAIK you should be able to enter the US on the VWP "for business purposes" - i.e. to attend meetings or meet with customers on a short-term basis. It shouldn't create any US tax liability on your part - at least none that I'm aware of. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

